# Leesville Bass Fishing



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Went to Leesville for some bass fishing. Started at the Dam along the rocks and worked my way towards the building that's in the water. Thought for sure I would have had a bite before then. The shoreline looked as good as any I had fished, so I continued on. My next cast ended with my "first" Musky. 39 inches, I don't know the weight, guessing over 20lbs. 
It was the only bite I had that day but one I won't soon forget! 8 lb. mono and a flat bill crankbait on bass tackle. My drag got a good workout. Water temp was 47' and water clarity was 4-5 feet. Hope the bass and crappie bite picks up soon. I hear the saugeye @ Leesville are good too!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Thats a good report for me. I have a club bass tournament there next Sat. anyone with any ideas, I could sure use some help. thanks, chopper


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

4 to 5 foot visiblity! That's some clear water. i don't ever remember leesville having 5 foot clarity maybe four. it is a clear lake. I figured with the rain it would be a little more stained like the other lakes i been fishin. nice job on the ski!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice fish! The upper ends are near zero visibility.


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice fish! In high school I had a buddy that would go Muskie fishing at Leesville. I asked him what he used. Simply said I go bass fishing and always catch Muskie LOL


----------



## PSU01 (Dec 4, 2008)

Great fish SWS !

Sent from my LG-P659 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

